
Is 8:30 A.m. Still Too Early to Start School? - gwern
https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fnhum.2017.00588/full
======
WheelsAtLarge
Whatever time is chosen is a moving target since kids would go to sleep later
if school started later. The real fix is to get kids to sleep earlier. But it
is hard since artificial light lets them stay up very late without them
feeling sleepy.

~~~
gwern
> Whatever time is chosen is a moving target since kids would go to sleep
> later if school started later.

That is obviously not true because then no school-starting analysis or
experiment would show anything but a zero correlation or effect.

> The real fix is to get kids to sleep earlier.

'The real fix to poverty is to get people to spend less and make more.'

> artificial light lets them stay up very late without them feeling sleepy.

The problem existed long before smartphones were a thing, and the effect of
artificial light can only be so great. And again, if this were true, no study
would ever show any benefits (or age-related differences, for that matter,
between teens and adults).

